# A digger?



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry digs in his bed all the time. No garden for him to dig in


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness yes! My two have destroyed my yard, I should have taken before pictures; I had shrubs, scalloped flower and vegetable garden beds and grew so many tomatoes! Now it's a wasteland filled with holes that I keep refilling and tamping down every morning. This spring I'm putting in turf and just replacing it as needed...to heck with trying to re-grow the dug up patches with grass seed and strategically placing the patio furniture over it until it grows!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness, YES! When it rains and the ground is soft, Molly thinks she's a truffle dog! She will go from Diva Priss to Muddy Mess & I love watching her have such a good time!.........Afterwards isn't too fun though.....
What's funny too, is if she brings a treat outside, she'll bury it (and she never forgets where) and will unbury it days later!


----------



## JagsMom (Feb 6, 2013)

Holy Moly yes! Jagger will dig in the yard the minute I turn my head. I too used to have a beautiful backyard but now I've got a beautiful spoo instead so I think I've come out on top!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Poodles dig??? surely not, this was Zephyr's rather remarkable achievement at only twelve weeks, six years later and she still digs the occasional hole.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

This must be instinct in poodles, right? Were they bred for truffle dogs or something years ago? Dex can dig a hole so quick its scary. Now that its winter he goes right to town digging in the snow. And I let him. Mmmm... I suppose that's going to make it worse for spring.  They must have extra strong sense of smell because he can find his ball buried under 2 1/2 ft of snow!


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Charlie loves to dig unfortunately  and what is it about eating dirt? He loves to pull up grass shake the dirt from the roots. We had a sweet potato plant he dug it up found a big potato and ate the whole thing-- oh happy day! Yeah no one told us these guys dig, but I wouldn't trade him for the world. We just have to be diligent and correct him when we catch him-- it's going to be more difficult now after his sweet potato reward


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol, ours eat dirt too! And grass, they yank it out of the ground and eat the clumps. Also in the summer and fall when I pick tomatoes, they eat as many tomatoes as they can! So weird.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Indiana said:


> ...to heck with trying to re-grow the dug up patches with grass seed and strategically placing the patio furniture over it until it grows!


OMG that is exactly what I used to do. We had chairs and tables all over the yard where there were holes. Misstarry would chase the shadows of birds that flew over head and then dig dig dig where she last saw the shadow. So unless you wanted to twist your ankle it was in your best interest to cover all holes with patio furniture.

But we solved our problem.
We took out the grass and put patio stones down. Oh and by grass I really mean mostly weeds.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My guys aren't too bad, thank goodness. They mostly prefer supervising us to doing the digging themselves. They do excavate under the deck, but that's mostly to uncover cool dirt to sleep on in summer. My previous dogs left the yard looking like we were crazed militia members who had invited our friends over for military exercises.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. I love the stories. Oreo is in good company then. I live about two blocks from the ocean at water level and can't wait until he finds the water table!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

My yard is mostly clay.... If I ever need to dig a hole for a new tree, I'll enlist the help from Storm... He's trying to dig, but doesn't get down very far...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Anntig said:


> Poodles dig??? surely not, this was Zephyr's rather remarkable achievement at only twelve weeks, six years later and she still digs the occasional hole.


Holy moly! Are you sure Zephyr isn't part gopher? Let's see, would that be a Poopher, or a Gopoo? :smile:


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I love reading about all the mischief all your poos get into - it makes me feel so good that Lily hardly gets into trouble at all 
Lily does dig in the rug and in the furniture - she dug a hole in the seat of a living room chair. I just covered the seat with a heavier fabric to keep her from making it even worse. But thankfully she has not dug in the dirt in the yard. 
TLP I love the patio stone idea for the yard. We have mostly weeds and now quite a lot of mud from washout down a small hill, I think I need to talk to my husband about designing a large patio area!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Anntig said:


> Poodles dig??? surely not, this was Zephyr's rather remarkable achievement at only twelve weeks, six years later and she still digs the occasional hole.


LOL... I love that picture...


----------

